# New Fast Passage 39 Owner



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

We sold our NorSea 27 (Hull # 509) a couple of months ago and recently completed the purchase of a Fast Passage 39, built in 1986 by Tollycraft (last one they built). How do I change my user name?

We plan on spending time in the Florida Keys and Bahamas this winter. Hopefully over the next couple of years we will expand our cruising horizons. We will keep the boat 'Cool Change' in North Carolina through hurricane season with a few trips North during this time.

Are there any other Fast Passage owners in the community?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat! I really like those FP39s. I haven't heard of any others hereabouts, but there could be some keeping a low profile.

As for the username -- since you only have two posts anyway, the easiest thing to do would be to just start a new account. Let any of the moderators know when you do, so we can cancel the old one -- only one account per user, please.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to Sailnet.

FP39s are proven oceangoing boats... one even took part in one of the solo RTW races some time back. Enjoy!


----------



## Arclight (Nov 20, 2009)

I recently acquired a Fast Passage 40 (the only one). It was built by Northern Marine using the hull molds from the Fast Passage 39. The main difference being airex coring above the waterline and in the deck. It would be nice to be in contact with other Fast Passage owners in order to exchange information. Perhaps a forum. Please feel free to contact me.


----------



## JeanMarie (Jul 20, 2011)

*Fp39*

s/v Jean Marie
Sorry so short, typing from an iPod.

~Millie


----------



## amarinesurveyor (Feb 12, 2009)

Faster said:


> FP39s are proven oceangoing boats... one even took part in one of the solo RTW races some time back. Enjoy!


It was Francis Stokes that sailed his Fast Passage "Moonshine" in that race. They had the boat at the Annapolis boat show after he returned in the early eighties, and he was on board during the show. I talked with him briefly about the boat and its' capabilities and he said the boat did very well but that the southern ocean is no place for ANY boat that size. His boat was basically stock but with oversized standing rigging. I was drooling over the boat but it was way above anything I could afford. They are nice boats.
Brian


----------

